
Facebook suspends Cubeyou over harvesting data claims - randomerr
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/apr/09/facebook-suspends-cubeyou-over-harvesting-data-claims
======
unicornporn
I wonder how many suspensions there are going to be before everyone accepts
that data leakage is nothing less than _by design_.

